# Aquatop skyLED for planted aquariums



## BobAlston (Jan 23, 2004)

Any one have this installed? If so how do you like it?

Saw recently in issue of TFH magazine. made by www.aquatop.com. It is available in single unit or you can implement as dual unit. Advertisement posted PAR values for each with readings from water line to 24 inches deep in three inch increments. It says for low to medium light loving plants. I wonder how the dual unit would compare to T5s?

bob


----------



## Basic (Feb 11, 2012)

I've seen them in use, wouldn't recommend them. I have access to some wholesale sale led lights, if you are interested.


----------

